# Nice Aikido youtube clip with Ledyard Sensei.



## Brian King (Nov 19, 2011)

Here is a nice clip of George Ledyard Sensei teaching at an Aikido seminar. Not sure where the seminar was held but they posted a number of long clips of their seminar with George which this one linked is number thirteen,  Each clip that I have so far watched in my opinion seems to have some great information demystifying some of the more hidden or little discussed concepts and principles of aiki. Enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsKeRWOQ6F0&feature=related

Ledyard Senseis web site http://aikieast.com/ 

Regards
Brian King


----------



## Haakon (Nov 19, 2011)

That was held at Nick Lowrys school "Windsong dojo" in Oklahoma. I haven't watched all of them (there is about 6 hours worth) but there is good info there.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks Haakon,
I would not of guessed Oklahoma. I oddly think of Aikido as being a coast martial art as in West Coast and East Coast LOL. Looks like a great dojo.

I am just past half way thru watching these and have enjoyed all so far.

Regards
Brian King


----------



## K-man (Dec 22, 2011)

My first reply went into cyberspace. 

This clip demonstrates well the use of broken timing, particularly at the 17 and 18.50 marks.  I am not convinced that you would reverse the sequence as shown at the 18.15 mark.  It works here because uke has already lost his centre.  Thanks for the link.


----------

